# baby shrimp japonica in my f/w tank



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

last night i was looking at my tank and saw a 1cm amano shrimp. in the last few months i was thinking to breed them in a different tank and never knew i could get them breed in my planted tank. there is only one or two though. all the femelas are full of eggs and i hope ill c more soon ...

wanted to know if u guys have expirience with breeding amano shrimps in a planted tank. and yes - im sure its amano shrimp!!!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

i have 2 left that made it out of six. one is quite bigger than the other, so maybe they are male/female?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I _think_ mine may have bred in a heavily planted 20L. It's hard to keep track of the little guys, but I saw a couple in there that looked about half the size of the others. 
I didn't do anything special, except giving them a low piece of driftwood to hang out under where none of the other tank inhabitants would fit.

Good luck with yours.


----------

